# i just got 2 discus



## squishy (Mar 8, 2007)

and i n4edd to know how to tell which sex each one is


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a bit more info would be helpful. Such as size would help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not that _that_ would be any real help, though. Discus are some of THE hardest fish to tell apart by gender in the world. With many years of practice you can tell just by looking and somehow knowing but without that, it's virtually impossible. Their faces have some very very tiny little differences, but there's no way they can be explained to you here in a text forum like this one.

The only good way to be sure is to either examine the vents of them physically, ( and then you have to know what you are looking for anyway ), or to x-ray them. Yes, x-ray them. You could alternately send their DNA samples to a lab for testing.

No?

Well, you could try to get a 30+ year veteran discus breeder to have a look at them and see what he thinks.

Finally you could just do what everybody usually does: Buy more Discus and let them sort themselves out and form pairs, at which point you pay close attention to which fish is which.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

hrm, what size tank do you have? if you deal with enough discus, you can learn to watch behavior, and slight differences in the body to get a better idea which fish is what sex, but its not 100%. This comes from experience and dealing with alot of fish. I am more curious to what kind of setup you have though.


----------

